# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Обновление 8.2 до 8.3 базовая.

## sauza

Помогите!!! Имеется БП базовая 2.0 (2.0.66.138) пытаюсь обновить до 8.3 , устанавливаю UPD 3.0.90.59 - пишет что он только для 2.0.66.137. На www.freesc также пишет, что релиз  3.0.90.59 только для 137, но никаких релизов для 138 нет.  Есть у кого то годная ссылка на соответствующий релиз для обновления 2.0.66.138 до 3,0 ? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите!!! Имеется БП базовая 2.0 (2.0.66.138) пытаюсь обновить до 8.3 , устанавливаю UPD 3.0.90.59 - пишет что он только для 2.0.66.137. На www.freesc также пишет, что релиз  3.0.90.59 только для 137, но никаких релизов для 138 нет.  Есть у кого то годная ссылка на соответствующий релиз для обновления 2.0.66.138 до 3,0 ? Заранее спасибо.


Данный релиз подходит для перехода с 2.0.138.

----------


## sauza

> Данный релиз подходит для перехода с 2.0.138.


Да в том то и дело что нет (. А есть ли ссылка рабочего релиза? Скачал с соседней ветки, при обновлении пишет что только для 137, скриншот: https://yadi.sk/i/gFxU3gChBwCIoQ

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Да в том то и дело что нет (. А есть ли ссылка рабочего релиза? Скачал с соседней ветки, при обновлении пишет что только для 137, скриншот: https://yadi.sk/i/gFxU3gChBwCIoQ


На сайте поддержки 1С указано
3.0.90.59	от 30.03.21	обновление версий	 2.0.66.138
Помнится, сам обновлял. Вот дистрибутив обновления с оф. сайта
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xBB6/P3rXTRkWX

----------

sauza (03.07.2021)

----------


## Online_Z

> Да в том то и дело что нет (. А есть ли ссылка рабочего релиза? Скачал с соседней ветки, при обновлении пишет что только для 137, скриншот: https://yadi.sk/i/gFxU3gChBwCIoQ


полное имя файла, который вы скачали?

----------


## sauza

Огромное спасибо alexandr_ll за рабочую ссылку. Проблема решена!!!

А изначально я качал в общем то тоже самое AccountingBase_3_0_90_59_updstp_20.zip из соседней ветки. Но в нем кстати даже "ридми" был вот такой:
Version=3.0.90.59
FromVersions=;2.0.66.*137*;
UpdateDate=25.03.2021 

К сожалению в ветке конфигураций 95% ссылок не рабочих (.

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.66.151*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/U2kM/PoEPpuaxz

----------

Nata1109 (19.07.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*версия 1.3.162.5 "1С:Управление производственным предприятием"*
Дистрибутив обновления https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GBoy/iN6Et71mY

----------

6@p60c (19.01.2022)

----------


## andreymedved

> На сайте поддержки 1С указано
> 3.0.90.59	от 30.03.21	обновление версий	 2.0.66.138
> Помнится, сам обновлял. Вот дистрибутив обновления с оф. сайта
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xBB6/P3rXTRkWX


alexandr_ll,  огромное спасибо за рабочую ссылку!!! Очень выручил!

----------


## admin

> alexandr_ll,  огромное спасибо за рабочую ссылку!!! Очень выручил!


Не забываем нажимать кнопку (Сказать спасибо ) с левой стороны.

----------


## 6@p60c

Здравствуйте! найдется обновление для перехода с 2.0.66.138 на 3.0
ссылка на майл облако больше не действительна.
Что есть только на 2.0.66.137, здесь косячное 3.0.90.59

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! найдется обновление для перехода с 2.0.66.138 на 3.0
> ссылка на майл облако больше не действительна.
> Что есть только на 2.0.66.137, здесь косячное 3.0.90.59


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/UgGJ/MWcWKsyv4

----------

mr.ololo (25.01.2022), ph4nt0m4ik (20.01.2022)

----------


## quicker2

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/UgGJ/MWcWKsyv4


Здравствуйте , обновление для перехода с 2.0.66.138 на 3.0 у кого есть? Закиньте пожалуста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте , обновление для перехода с 2.0.66.138 на 3.0 у кого есть? Закиньте пожалуста.


Что-то долго запрягаете
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NjYb/jsh98PeGe

----------

quicker2 (14.07.2022), walker54 (02.08.2022)

----------

